# Bug Mix



## woogiekids (Nov 8, 2009)

Critique welcomed!


----------



## Mendoza (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like the first one.  The focus is well done and the depth of field (as well as the lighting) really suit the shot.


----------



## mooimeisie (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent focusing on your subjects.


----------

